

Ask HN: Review my startup, bcontext.com - rodaguilar

Hi there!!<p>This is my first post here and I would really appreciate to hearing your feedback about our startup, bcontext.com.<p>In brief, we developed an iPad app that allows users to add narrative and hand writing notations to static documents (such as PDF, PPT, or any image), easily transforming complex ideas into engaging multimedia communications.<p>After a year of work, we think we reached the point of viable product.<p>Feedback on UI (app and web) would be greatly appreciated as we think is our weakest point.<p>Right now the product is free for social users. We charge for storage and private sharing capabilities once users upload more than 100Megs to our servers. At the same time we developed a Facebook app called "What We Do" to allow startups to describe their products for free in their Facebook pages. Please check this link http://bit.ly/OWcFOh to see our app in action and have a better idea of how the end files looks like.<p>Thanks a lot in advance
======
betaout
As someone whose favourite apps ate Skitch and Evernote (on iPad), I loved
your product. Annotating a doc, and then sending an email, and then searching
in my sent emails on desktop, has always been a pain. Skitched solved it to a
great extend, but it was limited to just images. I think your product is a
great tool, for users like me.

You pricing needs some reworking, as I think you are undercharging.

Best of luck with bcontext.

~~~
bContext
Thanks a lot for your feedback... You think the pricing is low for our monthly
premium account or we are giving too much for free?

~~~
betaout
Its better to give away for free than undercharge. Why dont you give 30 or 60
days free trial instead.

Give away discount coupons on sites like appsumo. But undercharging might set
you back. I think pricing should be based on value pricing.

